# New Bermuda sod



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

Good morning guys, I live in Orlando fl, and just had celebration Bermuda installed 3 days go.
I need to know what to do next and when to do it.
Right now I'm watering 2 times a day for about 40min, at 5am then again around 6pm it's a 5000sq/ft front lawn.

The mowers I have
Exmark30
Toro pace 21
Trucut 27

I need to know when my first mow should be, how high and when to start fertilizing and with what.

Also any other tips for a first time owner would be great thank you.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Have you fertilized at all yet? What HOC are you looking to maintain?


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Mow when the sod has rooted. Cut at the lowest height possible with out scalping. Fertilize depending on what the soil sample says.


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

No I have not fertilized at all and I'm looking to keep it at around 1-1.5 inches.
So it's ok to go from whatever the hight is when it roots to 1in?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Turfgrass Establishment Sodding and Plugging
https://extension.tennessee.edu/publications/Documents/W160-C.pdf

"Bermudagrass and Zoysia maintained at a 1½-inch cutting height should be mowed when plants reach an average height of 2¼ inches."

"Fertilizing. The application of ½ pound of nitrogen (N) per 1,000 square feet three to four weeks after sodding or plugging will support continued plant growth."


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would go ahead and put down some balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 or even a starter fertilizer now as all the continued watering will flush a lot of the nutrients that were in the sod away. It should help the sod set its roots faster.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would go ahead and put down some balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 or even a starter fertilizer now as all the continued watering will flush a lot of the nutrients that were in the sod away. It should help the sod set its roots faster.


Concur with MQ. I would stick with the aforementioned rate in the UT publication, of 1/2lb of N.


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

Awesome I will do that tomorrow thank you.
I'm also going to be sending a soil sample out. Do you guys have any recommendations of a place to use? 
When should I cut back the watering? 
I have been told four weeks, is that right?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Interex87 said:


> Awesome I will do that tomorrow thank you.
> I'm also going to be sending a soil sample out. Do you guys have any recommendations of a place to use?
> When should I cut back the watering?
> I have been told four weeks, is that right?


I would just go with your local extension office through UF to get a soil test done. It will probably be the cheapest and they know your soil the best.

You want to cut back on the watering when you can no longer pull the sod easily up by hand. This will help start driving the roots deeper into the ground.


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

How much water should I be putting down right now? 
I know it about 1in a week when rooted but that bout right now?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Interex87 said:


> How much water should I be putting down right now?
> I know it about 1in a week when rooted but that bout right now?


There isn't a set amount really. The goal is to just keep the sod moist until it has rooted and can no longer be easily pulled up which it should be getting close about now.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Watering too shallow also promotes shallow root growth, and doesn't promote that deep healthy root system, which will provide you with a lush lawn. The best way to determine how much to water is to set up some catch cups, and you can use the calculator that is recommended to find out how much time you need to water your lawn.

Get these catch cups to get some measurements for your irrigation system. 12 come in a pack. They direct you to go to wateringschedule.com after you run your system, and you can input your zip code, and watering information. The calculator will let you know how much water you're putting down, and how often you need to irrigate. Pretty useful information!


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

Thank you, That website is extremely helpful.
That sod has rooted and it's time to set a better schedule.


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

So I put down an application of 666 fert on the 18th at a half rare when should I put down my next application of fertilizer?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Interex87 said:


> So I put down an application of 666 fert on the 18th at a half rare when should I put down my next application of fertilizer?


How many pounds of 6-6-6 did you apply to your 5k lawn?


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

I believe it was 10 pounds per 1000.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Interex87 said:


> I believe it was 10 pounds per 1000.


So 0.6lb N per thousand. For new sod, I would probably re-apply in the 2-4 week window, depending on the response you see.


----------



## Interex87 (Feb 15, 2018)

Should I use milo or do you guys have something you recommend that would work better?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Interex87 said:


> Should I use milo or do you guys have something you recommend that would work better?


 You got a preference between fast or slow release fertilizer?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Interex87 said:


> Should I use milo or do you guys have something you recommend that would work better?


Are you looking for something at one of the big box stores or are you comfortable venturing out a little to like a SiteOne on something similar?


----------

